# 1998 Nissan Maxima SE



## lax20 (Feb 19, 2009)

Car will stall while driving and also when stopped for traffic, but will restart immediately. No check engine light indication. Error code 131 was displated 2 weeks ago twice, but did not show anymore. Decided to replace O2 sensor
(B1S1) due to previous error code with no success. Any thoughts? Thanks.
lax20


----------



## bummedoutjohn (Jun 11, 2019)

did you ever figure out what was problem? i am new member bummedoutjohn and just posted new thread titled engine shutdown mystery. sounds very similar to yours. i have put 1600.00 into car, and while it runs so much better the problem is much less often but still occurs


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

lax20 hasn't had any activity on this forum in almost nine years, so I doubt you'll get a response from him.


----------

